# New England Reptile Expo, April 11th!



## macspoison

I was wondering if anyone was going to the expo? 

I will be there with my kids, lots of frogs and some friends. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of froggers..

Who all is going?!
Mac


----------



## travisc

Another show I wish I could attend. That show has always been great. It was tough though when I would buy stuff that was restricted in Maine and all the MHS members would look at me funny knowing it was crossing state lines.


----------



## frograck

I will be attending! 
I'm probably going to spend all my money at Black Jungle.

I would really like a culture of bean weavils and dwarf tropical woodlice.

Will anyone have some there, or if you have some and are attending can I meet up with you to grab some?


----------



## travisc

Hey, do you have a permit for those frogs!? LOL. 

I fought hard back in '99 and finally got the Maine Fish and Wildlife to approve the permit for everyone to keep R. ciliatus though. YAAAAY me!!!

Now that I don't live in Maine, my suggestion is keep what you want as long as you are a very respectable, knowledged and quality keeper. However it's hard not telling people what you keep.


----------



## Anoleo2

I'll be there!

Pickin up... Some goods


----------



## maverick3x6

I'm sure I'll make an appearance! gotta get them goodz.


----------



## MarcNem

I'm there too. You never know what will show up at a NY show. They always have something good.

Marc Knox


----------



## macspoison

I'll be bringing a ton of frogs and 12 types of micro foods. 
Termites to woodlice! 

Travis, I wish you could make it buddy!

I'll only have half a table so it wont be my normal set up, but I will have a lot of darts and tree frogs.
Mac


----------



## frograck

I got Maine F&W to add Red Eyed Treefrogs to the list when i was in high school and was keeping and breeding them. (I got the permits)


----------



## macspoison

Hey, did you ever shop at the Petco in Bangor? Or go to the Herp Society meetings?! Not many froggers in the state of Maine! I worked at that store as a mgr.
Mac


----------



## yours

where exactly IS this convention?? Address?

Mac, what pumilio are you going to have? 


Alex


----------



## Anoleo2

yours said:


> where exactly IS this convention?? Address?
> 
> Mac, what pumilio are you going to have?
> 
> 
> Alex


Here's the site:Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## yours

Thanks! Only SIX HOURS away! Guess I'll wait for WHITE PLAINS show


----------



## Anoleo2

yours said:


> Thanks! Only SIX HOURS away! Guess I'll wait for WHITE PLAINS show


Hah, yeah. This is pretty much the only show up here, so we've got to jump on it while we can!


----------



## macspoison

I should have the man creek and the cayo's.. also a few other things in the works. But as you said, 6 hours. I'll happily trade you my 13 hr drive for your 6AND I'd throw in a pum! 

You just let me know!
Mac


----------



## bobberly1

I'll be there, but there isn't too much in the way of frogs, so there aren't all too many frog people that go.


----------



## macspoison

Well stop by and say hello. I'll need a few moments to take a break fom the 100th "Are these poisonous?!" question. Good thing I have the patience of a chopping block!
Mac


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be attending.. can bring some bean beetle cultures if needed, plant cuttings, etc.


----------



## frograck

I've never gotten involved with the Maine Herp Society. 
I am hoping some fresh mantella imports will be at the show.
I am planing on grabbing 2 exo-terras and all the supplies to furnish them from black jungle. If I come home with frogs that will be a bonus.


----------



## jpg

Im deffinitly going . Ill be looking for geckos and PDF's !


----------



## maverick3x6

Look for a white hat, ridiculous sideburns, and a big ole camera slung around my back... come say hello. haha


----------



## macspoison

I was living in Maine when they let us have the RETF's. I moved there with a bunch of tanks etc of PDF's and tree frogs in 99'.. Was a bit scary! I had to keep hush hush.
Mac


----------



## Marinarawr

I'll be there as well. I'm looking to pick up my first frogs (if I see something that I fancy) and maybe snag some harder to find plants from Black Jungle. I'm hoping to get some cultures of springtails and isopods as well since I'm a little late on seeding my tank . 
The expo in NH might seem like it has a terrible selection of amphibians but that's only because you've never been to the expo in Portland, Maine . I'm sure if I ever trekked up to the White Plains show I'd faint upon seeing so many reptiles and amphibians all in one place...


----------



## macspoison

The PTL show is very limited to what they can sell. Its crap (the rules) but it is what it is. That show used to be held at a pet store in Bangor, display only, they have brought it to the point it is now and in my opinion done pretty good! A better turnout then a few of the "Big City" shows this last year or so!!

I'll have on my table 4 types of FF's, springtails, confused flour beetles, bean beetles, termites, FF kits, organic cricket foods, tropical moss, cypress knees, hydro-balls, organic soil mix, plants and broms.. Lots of PDF's and tree frogs, a few tad poles, some geckos.. Who knows what else.
Mac


----------



## stemcellular

Hey Mack,

Can we preorder? I pm'd you but didnt hear back.


----------



## macspoison

You bet!

I didnt get back with you?! My problem sometimes is what I'm doing as we speak.. I get in from doing 3 shows this weekend (my gf and I) and its late and I've had 4 hrs sleep since friday. I read them and then think I have responded.. Its only 12:30, sleep when your dead!

Sorry about that. Shoot me another PM and I can hold what ever you need.
Mac


----------



## Marinarawr

Sorry if it sounded like I was bashing the vendors at the shows in Maine... Not the case . It's hard to bring variety to a reptile expo when there are fewer than 60 species of reptiles and amphibians combined on the unrestricted species list for that state . Even as an aquarium enthusiast I was constantly surprised at the number of fish that were illegal (not including the monstrous "Red-Tailed Catfish" or any of the other enormous fish that are constantly abused in tiny tanks by uneducated buyers.../endrant). 
Anyway I apologize for getting off topic....


----------



## macspoison

I dont think you sounded like you ment anything bad. You and many of us have made that complaint about the state of Maine. It is way to restrictive.

Good thing for NH!
Mac


----------



## Fishman

Mac, I sent you a message about some termites.


----------



## macspoison

Yup, got it. Just let me know!
Mac


----------



## Anoleo2

I'll be sure to keep an eye out for your table, Mac. Last time I was there, there were only (if even) two dart vendors... It will be good to see more!


----------



## macspoison

Great! I'll be there with a bit of everything. I usually have 2 or 3 tables at a show so it will be a bit cramped for me to squeeze it all on one. Hopefully I'll sell out fast and can hang out with some froggers! (Dreaming!!)
Mac


----------



## Julio

where is this show being held?


----------



## stemcellular

Raddison hotel, elm street in Manchester NH.


----------



## stemcellular

Let me know if anyone needs bean beetle starter cultures. 

Also, if anyone has any excess tadpoles for sale let me know - i'm looking to start a work project.


----------



## RobP

I'll be there with $ to spend!


----------



## macspoison

Hey Rob, I just happen to trade money for frogs! Who knew?! And my mother said to get a real job..HA!
Mac


----------



## frograck

Thanks Black Jungle for having a great selection of plants, supplies, and frogs.
And for having some awesome prices on all of them!


----------



## macspoison

Man that show got packed! 
I would have never guessed it would be so busy. 

It was great meeting you guys and hope to see you all again!
Mac


----------



## Marinarawr

Ya it was pretty ridiculous.... I don't remember it being that stuffed in the past. Anyway I'm sorry I didn't get to meet more of you NE froggers and thanks for joining us here in the north Mac! My new frogs were settled in enough by Sunday to take flies and one is currently hopping all over the place while the other prefers to stay hidden. I'm crossing my fingers for 1.1 .


----------



## macspoison

I'm always in Maine. Wish I could afford to live there! 

I have property up in Searsport and family north to south! I get up there to fly fish every few months or so.. love the St. George river. 

I eat at a little pub in Rockland all the time. Go to the Lobster Fest and all! 
Its great being from there but yet not living there..I can mingle with the flat landa's and yet get chummy with the local yocals!
Mac


----------



## Julio

anyone take any pics at the show?


----------



## basshummper

i took just one pic.


----------



## Anoleo2

I've got one; it's pretty much only the plant section of Black Jungle's area, but you can kinda see some other stuff... I'm in the foreground with the brown, white-striped sweatshirt, scouting out plants!









No other froggers in the picture unfortunately!


----------



## jpg

I can see myself !!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K


----------



## bobberly1

jpg said:


> I can see myself !!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K


I spent a while trying to do the same.  I have to much time on my hands.


----------



## maverick3x6

basshummper said:


> i took just one pic.


hahahahah. nice. the new england expo moved to new dehli huh?


----------

